# ACT Financial Investment Manager + VETASSESS



## teewhy (Nov 25, 2013)

I hold a LLB in Law (2005) and worked in a Bank as a Credit Documentation Analyst for 3 years before proceeding for a Masters Degree in Business Administration.

After my MBA, I got a job in an Investment Management Company as a Trust Portfolio Manager in July 2013.



Having read through the CSOL I discovered (222312) Financial Investment Manager is exactly my present Job description. 

My questions are:

As a Trust Portfolio Manager, in my country, having a degree in Law and a business degree is required to get my present job but i don't know if it is same in Australia because the VETASSESS website said in a highly relevant degree. *Is the MBA highly relevant * to (222312)?

I have almost 6 months experience in Investment Management, *should i wait till i have a year experience before applying to VETASSESS because VETASSESS says one year experience in a highly relevant occupation.* or I was thinking since i have more than 60 points without the experience.

Kindly advice me expats!

Thanks


----------



## teewhy (Nov 25, 2013)

teewhy said:


> I hold a LLB in Law (2005) and worked in a Bank as a Credit Documentation Analyst for 3 years before proceeding for a Masters Degree in Business Administration.
> 
> After my MBA, I got a job in an Investment Management Company as a Trust Portfolio Manager in July 2013.
> 
> ...


Pls guys. Respond.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

teewhy said:


> I hold a LLB in Law (2005) and worked in a Bank as a Credit Documentation Analyst for 3 years before proceeding for a Masters Degree in Business Administration.
> 
> After my MBA, I got a job in an Investment Management Company as a Trust Portfolio Manager in July 2013.
> 
> ...


Hey 

Well I will not be able to complete answer your queries as I am from software profession. 

Well if you have more than 60 points without experience, I think don't wait. Because you never know when the occupation lists changes. Its highly competitive. If you can score Band 8 in all modules in IELTS, you get 20 points, and thuse if you get 70 points, you get immediate grant. 

But please check if you need Vetasses also in that case. Perhaps Monika(Expresso) can shed some light on this  

If not, why can't you consider an Australian MARA certified immigration expert in your country?

Let us know how you go, hope some guys will be able to help you out here  

All the best again  Since, your occupation is already in CSOL, I am confident, you will get your visa for your future 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## teewhy (Nov 25, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> Well I will not be able to complete answer your queries as I am from software profession.
> 
> ...


Thanks jre05. I really appreciate your response.

Monika(Expresso) kindly shed more light or any other person.

Thanks a lot guys.
Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

teewhy said:


> Thanks jre05. I really appreciate your response.
> 
> Monika(Expresso) kindly shed more light or any other person.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am applying under Financial Investment advisor Category for NSW, both of us share same 3060 visa limit for this year.

Good luck to you ! 

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

teewhy said:


> Thanks jre05. I really appreciate your response.
> 
> Monika(Expresso) kindly shed more light or any other person.
> 
> ...


My pleasure 

Monika and others will surely share their knowledge on this 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## teewhy (Nov 25, 2013)

As an addition to my question. Does it matter if the MBA is for a year or for 2 years. I did my MBA in a Business School in Europe where it take a year to complete an MBA.


----------



## teewhy (Nov 25, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> Well I will not be able to complete answer your queries as I am from software profession.
> 
> ...


Hi 

What do you think about this? I said i had 6 months experience so far

2. What are the current requirements for a VETASSESS Skills Assessment if I nominate a general occupation for migration purposes?
To be eligible to apply for skills assessment, you must:
currently be a permanent resident of a country other than Australia and wish to migrate to Australia under the General Skilled Migration (GSM) or the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) program or the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS)
nominate a general professional occupation - a managerial, professional, technician, community work, personal service work, clerical or administrative occupation for which VETASSESS is the relevant assessing authority
hold post-secondary or higher educational qualifications at the required educational level, in a highly relevant field to your nominated occupation
have at least one year of paid employment undertaken in the last five years in a highly relevant field and at the same skill level as your nominated occupation


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

teewhy said:


> Hi
> 
> What do you think about this? I said i had 6 months experience so far
> 
> ...


Hey Tee 

That's a good catch by you.

Well it says, you should have worked atleast 1 year full time paid employment 

I really don't know about this very well  

Can you post to "expresso" named ID? You can see her quite often here. Looks like she is off today. She can try to give you more insight on this too Lets wait if somebody can post here too for you  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have seen many posting discussing IT jobs in Canberra. However, i am from Finance background have master's and 5 years of work ex. I have my assessment done and only state i can get nominated right now is ACT. I am not sure about jobs in Finance or Investment sector in Canberra. I tried searching on web but couldn't find many opportunities. Can someone share some information on Jobs in Finance & Banking in Canberra.

Thanks 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying under Financial Investment advisor Category for NSW, both of us share same 3060 visa limit for this year.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

I was applying in same category for NSW, unfortunately they have closed the applications for this year and I have sent my application to VETASSES for assessment on 1st Jan. Have not heard anything back from them yet either. I am not sure what to do next without assessment. What are the other option? 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> When did u apply for VETASSES ??? U mentioned as u sent on 01st January.
> 
> Y


I am sorry, I mean 1st Nov, I confused the date with something else.

My Bad. Apologies.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> When did u apply for VETASSES ??? U mentioned as u sent on 01st January.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

I was really hoping to avoid ACT. I am not sure if there are many opportunities in ACT in banking and finance. You have any info on Job market in Banking and finance in ACT? How far are you in your application? 

Manan


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> I was really hoping to avoid ACT. I am not sure if there are many opportunities in ACT in banking and finance. You have any info on Job market in Banking and finance in ACT? How far are you in your application?
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

I understand your apprenhensions about ACT. Then only other option is to send all papers to NSW and wait till they open up July 2014 list.

But in case you do not wait up, you can initiate ACT.

I have already applied for NSW SS, my acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. Not sure, how long it might take.

So Where are you from. What is your background ??

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> I understand your apprenhensions about ACT. Then only other option is to send all papers to NSW and wait till they open up July 2014 list.
> 
> ...


Santosh,

It's not just job but i am also not sure about how active Indian communities are in Canberra. I will be moving with family and they won't fit in if there are not many Indians around. Since i have been abroad I am fine with it but initially they will take some time to get use to it. So looking for more Indian crowded cities.

That's good. How long did you assessment take? I am from Mumbai. Working in Finance and Investments specializing in Fixed Income products. Done my Masters from UK and studying towards CFA.

Manan


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Santosh,
> 
> It's not just job but i am also not sure about how active Indian communities are in Canberra. I will be moving with family and they won't fit in if there are not many Indians around. Since i have been abroad I am fine with it but initially they will take some time to get use to it. So looking for more Indian crowded cities.
> 
> ...


Hi Manan,
It took me exactly 12 weeks for skill assessment results from Vetassess


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

abby0910 said:


> Hi Manan,
> It took me exactly 12 weeks for skill assessment results from Vetassess


I suppose the process moves faster once you have assessment confirmation.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Santosh,
> 
> It's not just job but i am also not sure about how active Indian communities are in Canberra. I will be moving with family and they won't fit in if there are not many Indians around. Since i have been abroad I am fine with it but initially they will take some time to get use to it. So looking for more Indian crowded cities.
> 
> ...


Hi Manan

It took me 13 weeks for assessment. I agree with you reg ACT. 

You should get you assessment results by end of January or begining of February. 

Good luck

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## amit1234 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi.. is this thread still active ?? I work as an Equity analyst in the india stock market - can anyone pls tell me i should apply under Financial investment advisor (i am not technically a advisor) or under Financial Investment manager (i am not a fund manager) i am just an analyst !.. 

So me people are suggesting i can still apply under financial investment manager while some suggesting can apply under advisor. 

Any suggestions??


----------

